# Boaty McBoatface



## AWP (Mar 20, 2016)

This is why you don't allow an online vote to name something. I can't believe people still think this is a good idea.

'Boaty McBoatface' Is Currently Leading An Open Vote To Name The New £200 Million Royal Research Ship



> An open vote allowing the public to name a new £200 million Royal Research Ship has thrown up a sensational frontrunner — the RRS Boaty McBoatface.
> 
> The suggestion for the National Research Council’s polar explorer is currently beating the RRS Henry Worseley and the RRS David Attenborough.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 20, 2016)

Almost ast good as "Deathy McDeath."  :) @Deathy McDeath


----------



## Centermass (Mar 20, 2016)

or Lifey McLife......:die:


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2016)

I just went to the page and voted for McBoatface.


----------



## Brill (Mar 20, 2016)

I know a Moe Tarboat.

An ol' sailor too.  Is she still in the house?


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 20, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Almost ast good as "Deathy McDeath."  :) @Deathy McDeath


Hey!  I resemble that remark!


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 20, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> 'Boaty McBoatface' Is Currently Leading An Open Vote To Name The New £200 Million Royal Research Ship


I wish I could "love" a post. Because I love this. Hahahahaha


----------



## Raptor (Mar 21, 2016)

I love how a Halo reference is also in the running


----------



## medicchick (Mar 21, 2016)

Spoilsports...



> *Update: The Natural Research Council posted a clarification on Sunday saying the final decision will be made by a panel, not the votes.*


----------



## Raptor (Mar 21, 2016)

Boaty McBoatface Is Not Going Down Well With The Former Head Of The Navy
Seems that some people aren't happy with this wonderful name...


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2016)

"Help us name our ship, but a panel will decide anyway."

Garbage. Don't make people think they have a choice and then take it away from them.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> "Help us name our ship, but a panel will decide anyway."
> 
> Garbage. Don't make people think they have a choice and then take it away from them.


i.e. We are morons and thought you'd pick a historically nice name.

Who is the moron that allowed Boaty McBoatface to become a choice?


----------



## Brill (Mar 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> "Help us name our ship, but a panel will decide anyway."
> 
> Garbage. Don't make people think they have a choice and then take it away from them.



See you in November!


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2016)

lindy said:


> See you in November!



That's pretty funn....oh, fuck. You could be right.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 21, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> i.e. We are morons and thought you'd pick a historically nice name.
> 
> Who is the moron that allowed Boaty McBoatface to become a choice?





> *Update 2: The gentlemen responsible for suggesting the name in the first place in the Natural Environment Research Council (NERC) poll, has apologised.*
> 
> *Former BBC presenter James Hand said: "I read the story about naming the ship on the BBC website on Thursday and some of the entries were really funny - my favourite was Clifford The Big Red Boat.*
> 
> *"I thought I would throw one into the ring. By Friday night it was leading by a couple of thousand, and when the site crashed on Sunday it was leading by 8,000. It's been utterly bizarre."*


----------



## medicchick (Mar 22, 2016)

Who needs Boaty McBoatface when you can have...

 

Waterloo train renamed 'Trainy McTrainface'


----------



## CDG (Mar 27, 2016)

The USAF is doing a naming contest for the B-21, which was mentioned in another thread.  It's only open to USAF/ANG members, but Twitter is still talking about it.  One of the submissions was Bomby McBombface.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 27, 2016)

CDG said:


> The USAF is doing a naming contest for the B-21, which was mentioned in another thread.  It's only open to USAF/ANG members, but Twitter is still talking about it.  One of the submissions was Bomby McBombface.


I like the O'bomber better.


----------



## AWP (Mar 27, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I like the O'bomber better.



The Obamabomber. If you like your country, you can keep your country.


----------



## CDG (Mar 27, 2016)

Here's a link with some good ones: 

Social media suggests humorous names for newest Air Force stealth bomber


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 4, 2016)

And woot gets in on the fun...


----------



## AWP (Apr 17, 2016)

The people have spoken. Ball's in your court, NERC.

Boaty McBoatface wins poll to name polar research vessel



> The suggestion, which sent the competition viral last month, received 124,109 votes, four times more than RRS Poppy-Mai – named after a 16-month-old girl with incurable cancer – which came in second place.
> 
> The chief executive of the NERC, Duncan Wingham, with whom the final decision lies, now faces the dilemma of choosing between the credibility of his organisation – and its £200m arctic explorer – and the overwhelming burden of public opinion.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2016)

Well hey, they did it for a race horse!

Racehorse named Horsey McHorseFace because 'hey, why not?' | KSL.com


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 17, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The people have spoken. Ball's in your court, NERC.
> 
> Boaty McBoatface wins poll to name polar research vessel



VICTORRRYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## AWP (Apr 24, 2016)

The Austin School Board has never heard of the Internet.

Proposed Nominations for Robert E. Lee Elementary name change

The Austin School Board is looking into changing the name of a local elementary school, after hundreds of parents said they take offense to the school's namesake, a Confederate Army general.

The school's Campus Advisory Committee voted unanimously to have the board consider changing the name of Robert E. Lee Elementary.

Donald J. Trump Elementary: 45 nominations
Robert E. Lee Elementary: 34 nominations
Russell Lee Elementary: 32 nominations
Harper Lee Elementary: 30 nominations
Elisabet Ney Elementary: 15 nominations
Idiocaracy Elementary (Yes Idiocracy is misspelled. Not sure if that is intentional.)
John Cena Elementary School
Drew Brees Elementary
Bruce Lee Elementary
*Adolf Hitler School for Friendship and Tolerance (With 8 nominations.)*


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The Austin School Board has never heard of the Internet.
> 
> Proposed Nominations for Robert E. Lee Elementary name change
> *Adolf Hitler School for Friendship and Tolerance (With 8 nominations.)*



I guess at least 8 people still do the dew...


----------



## AWP (Apr 25, 2016)

It was worse than we thought:

http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/trump-hitler-james-earl-ray-nominated-for-new-element-1772869341

Trump, Hitler among nominations to rename Robert E. Lee Elementary



> Adam Lanza’s School of Fun
> Austin Taliban Elementary School
> Bleeding Heart Liberal Elementary
> Boaty McBoatface Elementary School
> ...



And other fun nominations! Congratulations, Austin!


----------



## Raptor (Apr 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> It was worse than we thought:
> 
> http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/trump-hitler-james-earl-ray-nominated-for-new-element-1772869341
> 
> ...


My school district is having a naming contest for THREE elementary schools. Its going to be a clusterfuck...


----------



## AWP (Apr 25, 2016)

Raptor said:


> My school district is having a naming contest for THREE elementary schools. Its going to be a clusterfuck...



Clusterfuck, epic....same difference.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> It was worse than we thought:
> 
> http://screengrabber.deadspin.com/trump-hitler-james-earl-ray-nominated-for-new-element-1772869341
> 
> ...


Austin deserves this, probably the most liberal city in Texas, they give California a run for stupidity.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 25, 2016)

R. Lee Ermeymentary would do.


----------



## Blizzard (May 6, 2016)

Booooooooo....

Fanciful 'Boaty McBoatface' Passed Over for Vessel Name


----------



## Salt USMC (May 6, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Booooooooo....
> 
> Fanciful 'Boaty McBoatface' Passed Over for Vessel Name


Son of a bitch!

I'm calling it now: democracy is dead!


----------



## Blizzard (May 6, 2016)

Little known fact.  Sir Attenborough was nicknamed "McBoatFace" as a child.


----------



## Brill (May 6, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Son of a bitch!
> 
> I'm calling it now: democracy is dead!



BREXIT, stage right!


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2016)

And Melbourne, Australia hasn't learned:

Melburnians call for Trainy McTrainface station



> If Boaty McBoatface taught us anything, it was not to let the public name things.
> 
> Melbourne could now be in for its own Boaty McBoatface saga after people were invited to suggest names for the new Melbourne Metro Tunnel stations.
> 
> So what did they suggest? Yep, you guessed it, Trainy McTrainface station.


----------



## Brill (Jul 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> And Melbourne, Australia hasn't learned:
> 
> Melburnians call for Trainy McTrainface station



Tranny is micro aggressive.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Austin deserves this, probably the most liberal city in Texas, they give California a run for stupidity.



What about "the school for children who have stupid parents"....?

:-"


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 10, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> What about "the school for children who have stupid parents"....?
> 
> :-"


UT is in Austin, 'nuff said....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yepp....just helped move the Niece there, hot chicks, good food, shitty traffic...downtown had a very yuppie atmosphere...:wall:


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2017)

San Diego soccer, come on down!

Footy McFooty Face leads poll for soccer team's name


----------



## digrar (Mar 25, 2017)

Up by 3600 votes now.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 25, 2017)

How do you remember this shit? I swear you have a mind like a steel trap.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 25, 2017)

This thread has gone completely off track.  This is the real Boaty McBoatface and good for what ails you.  lol


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2017)

Polar Bear said:


> How do you remember this shit? I swear you have a mind like a steel trap.



I've freed my mind of things I don't need to know which allows me to focus on the important things. I don't know how to use a fork, I treat my underwear as a portable toilet, I don't worry about colors because those are stupid, I ignore traffic signs because those contain colors....the little things add up and allow your brain to function at a high level. Like me!


----------



## AWP (Mar 30, 2017)

It is going about as well as you'd expect.






Footy McFooty Face Is Stomping Competition In Vote For MLS Team Name


----------



## AWP (Apr 4, 2017)

And ends just as we'd expect:

The Fate of Footy McFooty Face



> If San Diego is rewarded with a Major League Soccer expansion team, I have bad news for you.
> 
> It will not, in fact, be called "Footy McFooty Face."



Bonus points: They created a pretty cool logo:





And they aren't done!



> For any of you who had warmed to the idea, that official logo (*which is better than anything the Chargers will ever be able to come up with*) is available for public consumption.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2017)

Because people can't learn....

The public was asked to name a new ferry and the inevitable happened

We don't deserve nice things because we put morons in charge. "Hey, this idea has failed in the past! "Don't worry, we're better than those losers."


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2017)

Humanity:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2017)

?[Q


----------



## pardus (Apr 14, 2017)

*Boaty McBoatface to go on its first Antarctic mission*

*

*


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 16, 2017)

Help us name April the Giraffe's calf.

Giraffey McGiraffeface


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 16, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Help us name April the Giraffe's calf.
> 
> Giraffey McGiraffeface



That damn giraffe is faking the pregnancy. I'll bet she steals a calf from some other giraffe and tries to pass it as hers. 

Fuckin' crack whore'll do anything to keep her man from leaving. Bitch...

:wall:


----------



## medicchick (Apr 16, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> That damn giraffe is faking the pregnancy. I'll bet she steals a calf from some other giraffe and tries to pass it as hers.
> 
> Fuckin' crack whore'll do anything to keep her man from leaving. Bitch...
> 
> :wall:


Oh no, the damn birth was on camera.  There is no mistaking it came out of her when that hole got huge.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 17, 2017)

"Come watch the baby giraffe, come watch the baby giraffe!" That's all I heard Saturday morning.

"I can't come now, I'm making pancakes to celebrate the MOAB BDA."


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 6, 2017)

Horsey McHorseface wins first race as Australia embraces ‘the people’s horse’

Horsey Mchorseface with the win!


----------



## OutrankedByWife (Jun 9, 2017)

CDG said:


> The USAF is doing a naming contest for the B-21, which was mentioned in another thread.  It's only open to USAF/ANG members, but Twitter is still talking about it.  One of the submissions was Bomby McBombface.



When this was still happening, our shop all put in for the Batmobomber. Unfortunately, no dice...


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Falcon McFalconface.

An MLB team’s new strategy to keep seagulls off the field? Falcon McFalconface.



> Of course, this being an opportunity to engage with the fans, the Athletics invited people to vote on the new kite’s name, and of course, this being an internet poll, the moniker “Falcon McFalconeface” won.
> 
> Falcon McFalconface, however, is very much real and in action, as of the past week, and even has an official Twitter account, @mcfalconface.


----------



## CDG (Jun 22, 2017)

The whole "word McWordface" thing is played out at this point. Move on America!


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2017)

CDG said:


> The whole "word McWordface" thing is played out at this point. Move on America!



I think you need to find a new country. Sometimes the absurd is actually the correct answer.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2017)

Sydney, Australia, you are the next contestant!

Sydney ferry named Ferry McFerryface



> Sydney will have a new ferry named Ferry McFerryface following a public poll, the local government has said.
> 
> Hundreds nominated the name in a survey that asked locals to name a fleet of six new ferries for the city's harbour.



And just for SOME people's benefit, like Scrooge @CDG: 



> The announcement by the New South Wales (NSW) government sparked mirth, as well as criticism by some *who said Sydney was late to the joke.*


----------



## digrar (Nov 14, 2017)

Some cringing going on in Sydney, especially considering the first choice was Boaty McBoatface.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 14, 2017)

Anyone who has ever been to Sydney knows that Sydney is always late to everything.


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2017)

This is a dick move. Bring in the scabs!

Ferry McFerryface name is ‘taking the absolute mickey’



> Maritime Union of Australia spokesman Paul Garrett today told 2GB Mornings he was furious with the decision to christen the last of a new fleet of Sydney Harbour ferries Ferry McFerryface.
> 
> “The Transport Minister is demonstrating here that he treats public transport as a joke,” Mr Garrett said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bypass (Nov 15, 2017)

AWP said:


> This is why you don't allow an online vote to name something. I can't believe people still think this is a good idea.
> 
> 'Boaty McBoatface' Is Currently Leading An Open Vote To Name The New £200 Million Royal Research Ship


LMAO


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen! You forgot about Boaty McBoatface, but I did not! I am pleased to annouce that his initial voyage was a success.

Boaty McBoatface makes significant climate change discovery on first mission



> (CNN)The British research submarine Boaty McBoatface has made an impressive debut in the scientific arena, discovering a significant link between Antarctic winds and rising sea temperatures on its maiden outing.



Long live Boaty McBoatface!!!!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2019)

It's not even a boat. It's a little fat yellow torpedo. Shoulda been the whole boat. No balls.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 19, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> It's not even a boat. It's a little fat yellow torpedo. Shoulda been the whole boat. No balls.


Did you say Yellow Submarine? 

LL


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Did you say Yellow Submarine?
> 
> LL




Yeah. A yellow submarine In an octopus's garden 'neath the waves.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 19, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Yeah. A yellow submarine In an octopus's garden 'neath the waves.


I'm afraid this particular submarine would be a tad small for all of us. Not really interested in getting that cozy with SS members (excluding one), though the Rangers might enjoy it.

LL


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 19, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> I'm afraid this particular submarine would be a tad small for all of us. Not really interested in getting that cozy with SS members (excluding one), though the Rangers might enjoy it.
> 
> LL



What about those hair gel loving guys? I hear they like to be close too


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 19, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> What about those hair gel loving guys? I hear they like to be close too


True...

LL


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2019)

The REAL Boaty McBoatface was christened/ launched...whatever it is that boats do when they become official.

Champagne smash for Attenborough polar ship


----------

